# Turkey hunters wanted!!!!



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello gang,
I am looking for people across the U.S. who are interested in trying out some of my custom turkey pot calls from here in PA. I am no big company I hand turn these in my basement and also have a company make my resin pots. Looking for individuals who will give me honest feedback and show the calls to their friends and neighbors and try to get my name out a little. Just send me a little bio of yourself to [email protected]

Thanks
Adam


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

E-mail sent!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

E-mail sent


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

email on the way.


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

PM sent, was unable to email for some reason


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

e-mail sent


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

sent you an email and a pm.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

He's asking for an inbox full! :mg:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

archeryhunterME said:


> E-mail sent!


Same here.


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

VeroShooter said:


> He's asking for an inbox full! :mg:


I think you are right! Keep them coming!


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*...*

Email sent...Thank You,

Clayton


----------



## Oggies Outdoors (Dec 28, 2005)

Sent you a Email 
Thanks


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

E-Mail sent..
Thanks


----------



## MNfreak (Nov 18, 2008)

*email sent*

email sent


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

PM and email sent


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Email sent!


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*call*

I will try one out if you have any left over !


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

Me too email sent


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

sent you and e-mail


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Email sent here too!


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

sent you a email


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Sent you a PM. Thanks Adam!


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

I have all my pics on my old computer. I will try to take some tommorrow and post. Here is a small pic I had as an avatar. The turkey track is actually branded in the wood. I had a custom brand made up.


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

Email sent.

Thank you for the oppurtunity,
Adam


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

looks good!

I look forward to hearing back from you!:darkbeer:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Adam sent you an email.


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd like to see a hard case that's a little lighter and thinner and maybe a hump running down the top so you can put the bow in there with the quiver still attached, but the case it self would take up minimal space in my vehicle. and maybe a small storage box to store my release and broadheads/field tips


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

Adam Spittler said:


> Hello gang,
> I am looking for people across the U.S. who are interested in trying out some of my custom turkey pot calls from here in PA. I am no big company I hand turn these in my basement and also have a company make my resin pots. Looking for individuals who will give me honest feedback and show the calls to their friends and neighbors and try to get my name out a little. Just send me a little bio of yourself to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> Adam


E-Mail sent


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

E-Mail Sent!


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

I just sent you an email. Thanks for the opportunity. Great looking calls.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

email sent


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow I never thought I would get a response like I am. Thanks guys I appreciate it! Alot of good folks on here. Alot of you are asking what kind of woods and surfaces. I currently am using over 15 woods including exotics. My surfaces are glass, slate, aluminum, crystal, and copper. I am always looking for new ideas.


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

e-mail sent


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

How many people are you looking for???:d


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

sawtoothscream said:


> How many people are you looking for???:d


I am figuring on about 6 people.


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

email sent


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Email sent. Always looking for another great turkey call!


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

*turkey call*

e-mail sent thanks hunter6


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Email and P M sent


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

someone in this industry finally got it!! let the hunters use a product and give suggestions on what needs to go, what needs to stay, and what needs to be added. great idea adam. thanks


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*sent*

sent my 1st thing yest...


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*turkey*

sent you email,shot a few great turkeys with a bow,JIM


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

havent shot many turkeys but still sending an email your way


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

email sent hope to here from you!!!!


----------



## atozstrings (Sep 1, 2005)

*turkey call*

sent email yesterday hope to hear back from you.


----------



## reezen (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Adam,
This is the bird I was speaking of in my email.
Tony


----------



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

reezen said:


> Hey Adam,
> This is the bird I was speaking of in my email.
> Tony


:thumbs_up Nice one!


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*e-mail sent*


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
Ok I couldnt post the pics because I have them posted in another thread. Some of you asked if you could buy some. I posted it in the classifieds under services. That where some pics are to.
Thanks
Adam


----------



## mmusso (Jan 11, 2008)

email sent.
thanks!


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*email*

Email sent !!!


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

email sent from Osceola country!!!!!!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

email sent


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*E-mail!*

E-mail Sent! Thanks


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Adam I bet you got a few emails on this one!


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

onetohunt said:


> Hey Adam I bet you got a few emails on this one!


I got a couple!


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

email on the way


----------



## reezen (Nov 28, 2008)

Nman77 said:


> :thumbs_up Nice one!


Thank You! He was my biggest yet. 24.5 lbs and an 11.5" beard. Got him the last weekend of Spring season this year.


----------



## wisbowhntr (Jun 1, 2004)

E-mail sent to you :shade:


----------



## turkeytraks (Dec 24, 2007)

sent you an email from arkansas....would enjoy trying one out.


----------



## brokeng2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Adam

E-mail sent Looking foward to hear from you


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

I just wanted to thank all of you for your emails. There are a bunch of great folks on here. I wish I could pick you all. All of you would be great to work with. We made our final picks. We were going to pick 6 originally. We ended up picking 10 of you. I notified the 10 by email.

Thanks again
Adam


----------



## indianahunter1 (Aug 25, 2006)

i will be sending you a email . would love to advertise your product here in south east indiana


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

GOT MINE!!!

Adam 
THANK YOU

The call is great and sounds as good as it looks.

Thank
You

Roger


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

Info sent. I would be very interested in providing feedback and field testing your huntin calls.


----------



## Mao (Mar 27, 2008)

Email sent.


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Adam
Thanks again for the call,and for the calls we purchased for the game dinner.

They went over big in our raffles!

I actually won the double sided call in the raffle !

GREAT sound,GREAT looks !


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks guys! Glad you like them!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*cost*

whats your cost on a call,I'm NWTF state record holder , interested in testing one out here in Michigan


----------



## trlucht (Jun 3, 2007)

email sent


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Adam, Thanks for the offer E-Mail sent! :thumbs_up


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

Great call and it sounds awesome.
Thank you.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

email sent


----------



## trlucht (Jun 3, 2007)

email sent


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Adam,
Shot you a PM.

:thumbs_up


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

Apparently I didn't make the cut.


----------



## Outback04 (May 1, 2004)

e-mail sent. :thumbs_up


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Several PM'S and E-mails sent but no reply??? Hope all is well???


----------



## TeamMathews1030 (Apr 13, 2008)

EAMIL sent.......


----------



## Casador (Apr 9, 2008)

E mail sent


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Wow*

Wow great looking call email sent


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

*turkey hunter's*

Email sent, Call looks great


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

i hate em... i hate em SOOO much i will NEVER buy another call from anyone else.... LOL.... Spittlers calls are simply a step above every other call i have ever had..... he puts touch on them personaly making them by hand that something else is missed in the "factory made" calls...

i donno about anyone else on here but i'm sold on his calls.... i recommend:gossip: them to every person i come along that turkey hunts... 

looking forward to many many long years with Spittlers :set1_applaud:


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 12pointbowhunt (Jan 22, 2009)

email sent


----------

